# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  19 июня - Театр 19 "Ищу работу"

## MagicBox

*19 июня в 19:00
"Театр 19" со спектаклем "Ищу работу"
Украинский театр (ул. Пастера, 15)
Стоимость билетов от 70 до 220 грн
Тел. для справок: 7717708*

Онлайн билеты можно приобрести на порталах:

- Тикетстрим 
- Today.od.ua
- Кассир 24 

Встреча вКонтакте: https://vk.com/theatre19_odessa

*ИЩУ РАБОТУ*
Жорди ГАЛЬСЕРАН
Групповое собеседование в 1 действии (1 час 40 минут).

Режиссер - Игорь ЛАДЕНКО

В ролях:
Евгения БЕЛОВА
Олег ДИДЫК, Сергей ЛИСТУНОВ, Юрий НИКОЛАЕНКО

Добро пожаловать в мир корпоративных манипуляций, предательств и лицемерия. Устраивайтесь поудобнее - специалисты по отбору персонала тайно анализируют каждый Ваш шаг.
Современный офис крупной корпорации. Четыре кандидата пришли сюда на собеседование, каждый рассчитывает занять вакантное место топ-менеджера, каждый уверен, что с ним будут проводить индивидуальное собеседование. Но общаться четверым кандидатам приходится только друг с другом, следуя воле невидимых экзаменаторов и выполняя их абсурдные задания, психологические тесты и проверки.
Впрочем, постепенно выясняется, что не все четверо — кандидаты…

На сцене происходит столкновение ярко противоположных персонажей. Чья кандидатура наиболее приемлема в условиях жесткой конкуренции, что важнее: человеческий фактор или циничный расчет? Какие скелеты хранятся в шкафу каждого из соискателей? Кто победит в этой «игре на вылет»: словоохотливый энтузиаст, хладнокровный циник-острослов, «железная леди» или отзывчивый интеллигент?

Изысканные психологические игры. Провокации. Каскад неожиданностей. То, что еще минуту назад казалось откровением, оказывается притворством, расчетливой выдумкой. Здесь пытаются определить «стоимость» каждого человека, и методы оценки становятся все более изощренными. Экстремально-деловая беседа не оставляет никого равнодушным.

Спектакль идет без антракта.

Организатор - компания "Magic Box"

----------

